# residential toilet carrier from 50' or 60's



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I demoed this out recently, it's the first residential carrier I have seen, the guy who had the house built was a doctor, so it was probably his idea. The other 2 bathrooms had floor mounts.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

We have quite a few of those where I'm at. Why I don't know, but it seems to be one builder from around here in the 60's and 70's. Has little fingerprints like that, and certain trim, etc.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It slipped over the bull of a 3" brass DWV tee, then the brass waste horn was sweat on.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

A buddy of mine bought an old house and it had two of those. Did yours have any stamping on it? His had no labeling whatsoever.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a Wade.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I have run into 3 homes in my area that the toilet for 2 back to back bathrooms were on carriers. The waste piping for the lavatories,tub,shower and kitchen was dwv copper and connected to side inlets on the carrier above slab level. I can recognize this type of plumbing by the back to back wall hung toilets and the 12" step up for the walk in shower in tne master bath. The floor in the shower has to be raised because the dwv ptrap is above the slab.I have been told the homes were built in the 60's by US Steel.


----------

